# Solved: Cannot uninstall HP universal print driver



## ajramsay (Sep 5, 2004)

I got into this by trying to stop print property adjustment errors on an HP 8550 printer. If I ever solve this problem, I'll be back to ask about that problem.

My current problem is that since the universal print driver did not solve my other problem, I would like to get rid of it. However, I cannot get rid of the blasted thing. I have tried deleting the driver incidences from Printer Server Properties at the Drivers tab. But it always says that the driver is in use. A big part of my problem is that I tried installing the printer three different ways using the universal driver, so I have three non-working printer instances that keep reinstalling themselves in my printers & devices. I have tried stopping Net driver HPZ12 and Pml driver HPZ12 and restarting the Print Spooler before deleting the drivers, but to no avail. I have tried deleting the drivers from Print Management as well.

I'm using Windows 7 32-bit.

I'm out of ideas. Any new ideas?

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Professional, Service Pack 1, 32 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E7500 @ 2.93GHz, x64 Family 6 Model 23 Stepping 10
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 2012 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) G41 Express Chipset, 782 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 137546 MB, Free - 77889 MB;
Motherboard: Dell Inc., 07N90W
Antivirus: Norton Internet Security, Updated and Enabled


----------



## huggie54 (Feb 17, 2008)

hi, is the printer connected to the PC,if so disconnect, also have you tried uninstalling while in Safe Mode


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

see if this will do the job

http://download.cnet.com/EMCO-MoveOnBoot/3000-2094_4-10397293.html


----------



## ajramsay (Sep 5, 2004)

No, the printer is connected to a PC on my network, not my PC.

I hadn't tried Safe Mode. I just tried it and it looks like in Safe Mode the printer drivers are not loaded.


----------



## ajramsay (Sep 5, 2004)

Okay, I will try MoveOnBoot, but what am I going to do exactly? Remove the driver files?


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

check this

http://www.online-tech-tips.com/computer-tips/cannot-remove-or-delete-network-printer/


----------



## ajramsay (Sep 5, 2004)

I solved my own problem quite by accident. I was trying to delete one of my phantom printer existences in a different way and got an error that said there was something in the print queue. I hadn't received that error before, so I checked and sure enough the test print job was still in the queue. In fact, all of the printer existences that I'd been trying to remove, and they kept reinstalling themselves, all of them had the test print in their queues. I canceled the jobs, and even if the request itself wasn't successful, it was apparently enough to allow me to remove the printer permanently. Once I'd done that, I was finally able to remove the HP universal print driver, whew!

I don't understand why I was not receiving an error when I tried to remove those printers, telling me that there was something in the queue. So, a word of warning, if you're having this problem, make sure you clean out your printer queue.

I still have my original problem, but I'll start a separate thread on that. Thanks for all the suggestions!


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

glad you have the printer sorted


----------

